# Bilder und Impressionen...



## VoCh (13. April 2016)

sollten hier auch nicht fehlen...


----------



## Mountain77 (15. April 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Xyz79 (15. April 2016)

Rothaarsteig. Allerdings im Siegerland.


----------



## DaCrazyP (16. April 2016)

Iserlohn.


----------



## Marc B (16. April 2016)

Aktuelle Impressionen von mir:


----------



## JDEM (16. April 2016)

Heute in Olpe-Fahlenscheid


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (7. Mai 2016)

Impressionen im kleinen Film verpackt:






Willinger Trail Quartett, sehr empfehlenswerte Tour!


----------



## VF1 (12. Mai 2016)

Hier auch was schönes. Genovre Tour um Helden-Gerevenbrück-Attendorn herum.


----------



## Marc B (13. Mai 2016)

gestern war es wieder schön


----------



## trailbikesurfer (13. Mai 2016)

VF1 schrieb:


> Hier auch was schönes. Genovre Tour um Helden-Gerevenbrück-Attendorn herum.



An einer Stelle kann man schön runter dropen. Nur bei der Landung muss man aufpassen.
Ich habe jetzt nen Muskelfaserriss in der Wade 
So ist das wenn der alte Mann vor seinen Kids noch mal richtig einen raushauen möchte


----------



## WilliWildsau (16. Mai 2016)

Von Dortmund nach Wiblingwerde-Veserde und über Letmathe zurück


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountain77 (24. Mai 2016)

Sonntag in Bad Endbach, tolle Strecke! Leider zu lange Anfahrt von LP.


----------



## ShadowOnTheSun (28. Mai 2016)

Zwischen Balve und Leveringhausen...


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (30. Mai 2016)

Unser Home-Trail vom Bastenberg runter.
Die Tour geht von Meschede aus, in Richtung Bestwig-Rambeck auf den Bastenberg, von dort aus 3,5 km reiner Trail bergab!  Unten angekommen alte Bergbauhalde zum Austoben!


----------



## Marc B (17. Juni 2016)

So gut daheim und schon einen neuen Kumpel gefunden


----------



## Deleted 58074 (26. Juni 2016)

*@Marc B*
Von dort aus den Klippenweg - im mittleren Teil den Felsvorsprung geschafft?


----------



## VoCh (28. Juni 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Droeschmachine (5. Juli 2016)

In der berühmten Metropole Lennestadt, ein paar gute Trails haben wir auch


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (6. Juli 2016)

Heute im Schmallenberger Sauerland unterwegs gewesen, 

Hier oberhalb vom Golddorf Kirchrarbach


----------



## VoCh (28. Juli 2016)

Ein kurzer Trip nach Eringerfeld...


----------



## Marc B (15. August 2016)

Willingen, immer wieder


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. August 2016)

[URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2046584']Schönes Sauerland 
[/URL]



[URL='http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2046584'][url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/2046586]
	
[/URL][/URL]


Hoheleyer Hütte


----------



## Skotti (15. August 2016)

Langenberg


----------



## Dumbledore1005 (15. August 2016)

@Skotti a muss ich auch unbedingt mal hin


----------



## Marc B (19. August 2016)

Kleine Heimrunde


----------



## Castroper (21. August 2016)

Am Biggesee.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (22. September 2016)

Night Ride im Sauerland, mal wieder unser Hometrail zwischen Bödefeld und Meschede


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoCh (28. September 2016)

Brücke von oben...



Brücke von unten...


----------



## Skotti (30. Oktober 2016)

Sauerland im Herbst


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (30. Oktober 2016)

Skotti schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 541922
> Sauerland im Herbst



Hey ist das nicht der Ruhrhöhenweg XR bei Meschede-Calle?


----------



## Skotti (30. Oktober 2016)

Ja, ist der Ruhrhöhenweg.


----------



## Andreas_Sell (30. Oktober 2016)

Hausstrecke, Trail zwischen Breitenbruch und Grüne Hoffnung.


----------



## Andreas_Sell (1. November 2016)

Heute musste noch einmal das schöne Herbstwetter genossen werden. Es ging Richtung Lörmeketurm -> Warstein -> Bilsteinhöhle und wieder Richtung Lörmeketurm. Schnelle Waldautobahn Abfahrten, Waldwege und ordentliche Anstiege, die im ersten Gang gefahren werden mussten, lagen nach 16km hinter mir.
Auf dem nach Hause Weg dachte ich mir, die 16km waren ja nichts. Also ging es von zu Hause aus noch einmal durch den Arnsberger Wald. Delecke -> St. Meinolf -> zurück zum Hevebecken und dann am Südufer des Hevebeckens Richtung Speermauer.
Am Ende standen 36km auf dem Tacho.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (7. November 2016)

Unsere Abschlusstour,
Schmallenberger Sauerland rund um Bödefeld inkl.  der Downhillstrecke HoheLied am Skihang...


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (9. November 2016)

Mal einige Herbstimpressionen vom Lörmecke Turm (Arnsberger Wald)





















Immer wieder einen Ausflug wert...sowie 4,3 km Trail bis nach Enste runter!!!


----------



## VoCh (10. Dezember 2016)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (10. Dezember 2016)

Sehr cool, @VoCh wo ist das?


----------



## VoCh (11. Dezember 2016)

ein trail im Wald von Eringerfeld, wo quasi nie die Sonne hinkommt


----------



## Mountain77 (16. Dezember 2016)

VoCh schrieb:


> ein trail im Wald von Eringerfeld, wo quasi nie die Sonne hinkommt


Das kam mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor. 
Ist sonst schön schlammig dort
Dann kennst Du sicher auch diesen Trail:


----------



## VoCh (22. Dezember 2016)

Mountain77 schrieb:


> Das kam mir doch irgendwie bekannt vor.
> Ist sonst schön schlammig dort
> Dann kennst Du sicher auch diesen Trail:


schwer zu erkennen [emoji1][emoji6] 

Gesendet von meinem SM-G935F mit Tapatalk


----------



## myxor (30. Januar 2017)

VoCh schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 532633
> Brücke von oben...
> Anhang anzeigen 532634
> Brücke von unten...



Das ist doch die Nuttlarer Talbrücke, richtig?


----------



## MiWisBastelbude (23. Februar 2017)

Ich sage jetzt mal: Ja
Könnte Pfeiler Achse40 oder Achse30, Blickrichtung Sengenberg sein ?
(Bin zwar kein Local, aber involviert bei der Brücke sozusagen. )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VoCh (27. Februar 2017)

Ja, das war in Nuttlar, aber keine Ahnung wie der Berg hieß. Blickrichtung war Richtung Bestwig/Arnsberg.


----------



## VoCh (27. Februar 2017)

schön wars[emoji1] , matschig, steil und Sonnig.


----------



## myxor (27. Februar 2017)

VoCh schrieb:


> Ja, das war in Nuttlar, aber keine Ahnung wie der Berg hieß. Blickrichtung war Richtung Bestwig/Arnsberg.



Dann ist es der Sengenberg wie MiWisBastelbude schon korrekt vermutet hatte.

Schöne neue Fotos; wo genau ist das?


----------



## VoCh (27. Februar 2017)

Irgendwo im Wald zwischen Rüthen-Scharfenberg, Rundkurs um die B516.


----------



## ShadowOnTheSun (12. März 2017)




----------



## Dumbledore1005 (12. März 2017)

Mein Herz schlägt auch für das Sauerland


----------



## klaus1 (21. März 2017)

VoCh welches Bike fährst Du da?


----------



## VoCh (22. März 2017)

klaus1 schrieb:


> VoCh welches Bike fährst Du da?


Trek Rumblefish[emoji41]


----------



## VoCh (25. März 2017)

morgens um 8 im Wald [emoji2]


----------



## VoCh (8. April 2017)

unten...


 
oben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JDEM (9. April 2017)




----------



## ShadowOnTheSun (30. April 2017)

Kleine Runde auf der Waldroute...


----------



## styl3walk3r (1. Mai 2017)

_Kuschi_ schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 592357


Hi. Wo ist den der Bud-Spencer Trail ? Da muss ich dringend mal hin....


----------



## JDEM (1. Mai 2017)

@styl3walk3r Das ist in Plettenberg, ganz nett, aber extra dahin fahren lohnt sich eher nicht!


----------



## basmati (12. Mai 2017)

Ganz normale Trails im Sauerland! Naja muss man schon nen paar gute Linien finden! ;-)


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (12. Mai 2017)

Wo ist das geile Stück???


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (13. Mai 2017)

Sehr schön


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (13. Mai 2017)

Sinnepfad am Hennesee, unser Hometrail der in jede Tour mit eingebaut wird... ;-)


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (15. Mai 2017)

Impressionen kurz verpackt in einem kleinen Video, Sinnepfad Trail und Ruhrhöhenweg Trail am Hennesee!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## signocast (16. Mai 2017)

Sauerland-Guide schrieb:


> Impressionen kurz verpackt in einem kleinen Video, Sinnepfad Trail und Ruhrhöhenweg Trail am Hennesee!


Hallo, fahrt ihr immer noch Mittwochs ab Remblinghausen? Würde mich mal gerne einklinken.


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (19. Mai 2017)

signocast schrieb:


> Hallo, fahrt ihr immer noch Mittwochs ab Remblinghausen? Würde mich mal gerne einklinken.



Hey, ja fahren wir! Jeden Mittwoch Abend 18:00 Uhr Trailtouren, ca. 35 km... ist jeder willkommen!


----------



## WilliWildsau (30. Mai 2017)

Hagener Höhenzüge von Dortmund aus


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (30. Mai 2017)

Sehr gut.


----------



## WilliWildsau (17. Juni 2017)

Wiblingwerde
Am Donnerstag nach der Arbeit einfach mal wieder die große Runde nach Hause gefahren
Es ist immer wieder beeindruckend, wie schnell man von Dortmund aus in das Sauerland eintaucht und wie sich sofort die Umgebung verändert
Und das alles von der Haustür aus
Ganz hinten ist die Stadtgrenze von Dortmund/Schwerte zu sehen



Hier der Blick zu der anderen Seite tief ins Sauerland



Kleine Bikestrecke in Letmathe an der Lenne



Durch einen Steinbruch









Weiter hoch durch Flora & Fauna






So langsam zieht das drohende Gewitter auf



Der höchste Punkt ist erreicht



Und nun wieder herunter



und das Gewitter abwarten


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (17. Juni 2017)

Das Sauerland außerhalb der Bikeparks hat schon was zu bieten. Man muss nur wissen wo.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asphaltsurfer (25. Juni 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Das Sauerland außerhalb der Bikeparks hat schon was zu bieten. Man muss nur wissen wo.


dann lass mich an deinem Wissen teilhaben! Raus mit den Trails! Hier um die Möhne herum gibt es so zwei drei spaßige Sachen, ansonsten fährt man doch gerne mal 1 1/2 Stunden für 3 Minuten Flow. Oder ich finde die interessanten Trails nicht


----------



## sammy12300 (28. Juni 2017)

Jep, es gibt zwar um die Möhne rum Trail, aber meist auch ziemlich lange Transfers.

Ich fahre bei uns direkt bei Arnsberg Jägersteig, Waldroute als Verbindung und Löckepfad. Sehr schön, für mehr Infos einfach mal Pn oder mal googeln


----------



## JDEM (30. Juni 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> Das Sauerland außerhalb der Bikeparks hat schon was zu bieten. Man muss nur wissen wo.


 
bin ganz froh mittlerweile im Süden des Sauerlands zu wohnen. Hier geht einiges in Sachen Trails etc.


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (17. Juli 2017)




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (18. Juli 2017)

Super "Olsberg" Fotos! [emoji106]


----------



## sammy12300 (19. Juli 2017)

Der Olsberg ist was feines! Wo sind den die beiden letzten Fotos entstanden? Irgendwo zwischen bruchhausen und willingen oder? (Rothaarsteig ist klar)


----------



## Marc B (24. August 2017)

Steht heute zur Wahl beim Foto des Tages, vielleicht gefällt es Euch ja


----------



## Asphaltsurfer (24. August 2017)

Marc B schrieb:


> Steht heute zur Wahl beim Foto des Tages, vielleicht gefällt es Euch ja


Winterberg, richtig?


----------



## Sauerland-Guide (19. September 2017)

Moin,
am Wochenende mal die wenigen Sonnenstrahlen für einen kleinen Ausflug zum Hennesee genutzt...









viele Grüße,
Martin


----------



## Fabian160Carbon (19. September 2017)

Ohja. Das sieht mal wieder gut aus. Dort, wo eben alle anderen Urlaub machen :-; Erinnere mich gerne zurück an die unglaublichen Ausblicke, Krämpfe, die gerissene Kette und ellenlangen Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sauerland-Guide (20. September 2017)

Fabian160Carbon schrieb:


> ... und ellenlangen Trails.



Danke...
Hast aber erst 2 Trails kennen gelernt! 
Komm gerne nochmal rüber, dann geht’s auf die anderen! ;-)


----------

